
Edward Snowden's Leaks Were Masked By Job Duties - kevinbluer
http://www.npr.org/2013/09/18/223523622/officials-edward-snowdens-leaks-were-masked-by-job-duties
======
bediger4000
It feels like NPR doesn't approve of Snowden, rather like how Jeffery Toobin
doesn't approve of him.

Is this just a manifestation of NPR feeling that upstarts like bloggers, etc
aren't Real Journalists?

Or is this a manifestation of NPR being part of the mainstream media, and not
wanting to upset their relationships with "insiders" and "unnamed sources" and
so forth?

Either way, NPR seems like they're part of the "US media is a US Gov lapdog"
syndrome. The Guardian and "O Globo" scoops everyone else in the whole world,
so the US Media is going to ignore the story.

NPR acts this way on copyright related stories, as well, I've noticed.

